# Transmission shifting rough option.



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all, Found a little fix for Trans banging around during shifts, drained about 18 oz. of transmission fluid out of my 1.4 LTZ cruze and added 1 bottle of Lucas oil Trans Conditioner. Not telling all to do this but it definitely made a difference on the shifts a lot more smoother and doesn't bag around so much anymore. The drain plug is in the back near the bottom of the trans to the right of the steering rack on the Trans, its a black rubber plug. you will have to siphon it out, it was easy to do lots of room back there. So if you want to change most of the fluid suck it out and replace it with how much you took out.:th_coolio:


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

automatic tranny? if auto, is the fluid conventional or synthetic? is the lucas synthetic?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I am pretty sure this would void the trans warranty.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

It definitely would, since it says in the manual that the tranny doesn't require fluid changes (sealed system). So when you crack the seal, you f'd up.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

you better hope nothing happens to the trans while the car is under the warranty period . wow snake oil in a new trans lol


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*A Cautionary Tale...*

When my '97 Civic had 30,000 miles on it (way out of warranty), I drained the automatic transaxle and replaced the fluid I drained out with Mobil 1 synthetic ATF. Really made the thing shift better. At about 55,000 miles, the transmission started banging shifts *really hard*. It was like you had been rear ended. Dealer wanted $4,000 to replace the tranny. Independent mechanic told me Hondas can only use Honda fluid. The seals in the shift solinoids can't handle anything else. He told me to go get enough Honda ATF to do a drain/refill twice about 3,000 miles apart. Fortunately, it corrected the problem and at over 100,000 miles, the car still has no transmission problems. Fortunately, I had a good, honest mechanic to rely on. 

The Cruze transaxle is _"sealed for life"_, so I'd bet it is full of synthetic ATF.

Jim


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

So far 15245 miles trans is smooth barely any bump when stoped ever since I put the trans treatment in not jerky at all. click on the link to read
http://www.lucasoil.com/images/medialibrary/12_ATF_Conditioner.pdf


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine bumps every now and then when going from 2 to 1. It was particularly bad during the break in period but now it's slowly getting better. I'm still gonna bitch about it to the dealer though. 

Also, has anyone noticed the MAJOR change between the 2011 and 2012 transmissions. Like night and day! Even the gear ratios are different.


----------



## Learjet2230 (Oct 15, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Mine bumps every now and then when going from 2 to 1. It was particularly bad during the break in period but now it's slowly getting better. I'm still gonna bitch about it to the dealer though.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed the MAJOR change between the 2011 and 2012 transmissions. Like night and day! Even the gear ratios are different.


Good luck with that....I have been to two different dealers for a total of five times complaining about the trans and on a conference call yesterday with GM Customer Service and the service manager I was basically told to go pound sand and get a *THIRD* dealer opinion!!!

Yes there is a DISTINCT difference between the 2012 and 2011. I had a 2012 loaner for 10 days and that car shifted like a dream compared to mine. Also the final gear ratio drops the RPM about 500 rpm and I was getting an easy 33-34 MPG on the highway and I dont drive the speed limit. Im having a hard time getting 29-30 MPG in my 2011 LTZ


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM's Dexron-VI is a semi-synthetic made by Petro-Canada. There are full synthetic Dex-VI's out there. Valvoline makes one. 

A cooler line flush is ridiculously easy. Pop off the lines heading into the transmission heat exchanger in the radiator, stick them into buckets. Have an assistant turn on the car briefly. One will gush fluid. Have the other suck fluid while the one pumps it out. Suck in an equal amount to the amount flushed out. Only do a quart or two at a time to ensure the level is steady, and to not spill that spendy new ATF. Once it's all flushed, re-attach the cooler lines. Done!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Learjet2230 said:


> Good luck with that....I have been to two different dealers for a total of five times complaining about the trans and on a conference call yesterday with GM Customer Service and the service manager I was basically told to go pound sand and get a *THIRD* dealer opinion!!!
> 
> Yes there is a DISTINCT difference between the 2012 and 2011. I had a 2012 loaner for 10 days and that car shifted like a dream compared to mine. Also the final gear ratio drops the RPM about 500 rpm and I was getting an easy 33-34 MPG on the highway and I dont drive the speed limit. Im having a hard time getting 29-30 MPG in my 2011 LTZ


Yep, I've noticed at 40mph on the 2012 the rpms are around 1600 in 5th. And it won't let you shift into 6th. On my 2011, they're at 2000 in 5th and 1600 in 6th. That would definitely have an effect on MPG. I'll go to all the dealerships around here if it will get me a new 2012 tranny.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Learjet2230 said:


> Good luck with that....I have been to two different dealers for a total of five times complaining about the trans and on a conference call yesterday with GM Customer Service and the service manager I was basically told to go pound sand and get a *THIRD* dealer opinion!!!
> 
> Yes there is a DISTINCT difference between the 2012 and 2011. I had a 2012 loaner for 10 days and that car shifted like a dream compared to mine. Also the final gear ratio drops the RPM about 500 rpm and I was getting an easy 33-34 MPG on the highway and I dont drive the speed limit. Im having a hard time getting 29-30 MPG in my 2011 LTZ


 
Yes I have the same issue only getting 28 to 31 1.4L auto LTZ RPMs rev high on highway at 75mph I switch to man. and says it is in 6th.


----------

